# Luzern Technologies...anyone bought from them?



## gebbel (14 Jul 2008)

Have came across these guys a lot lately on ebay. Looks like they are based in Dublin and have some excellent prices on reconditioned electronics from reputable manufacturers. Closer inspection of their ebay feedback profile, however, reveals many unhappy customers for various reasons. Are they too good to be true?
BTW no affiliation.


----------



## tiger (14 Jul 2008)

Not a customer but did look at their stuff on ebay.  As you say it's refurbished, which they seem to be up front about (unlike some ebay sellers).  Their shipping charges seemed expensive, unless I was using their calculator wrong.  There's no collect in Dublin option.


----------



## briancbyrne (15 Jul 2008)

yea - Ive bought quite a few things from them- all in perfect working order except for one item which I returned and they replaced without a quibble - can def reccomend them 
 - no association whatsoever


----------



## 99charlie (15 Jul 2008)

I recently bought a 50" plasma & 19" LCd tv from Luzern Tech via Ebay. 
Both were advertised as refurbished, but with the exception of the plamsa tv remote, there was absolutely no sign of wear-and-tear. 
The only problem I had was due to a different delivery & Paypal address but it was sorted out pretty quickly. 
No connection to the company, but I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## teddyk (15 Jul 2008)

I can also recommend Luzern Tech.  I have purchased some Archos equipment a couple of times from them recently on ebay and the goods have been delivered in unopened original packaging.  Advertised as refurbished, but actually brand new.


teddyk


----------



## dtlyn (15 Jul 2008)

Purchases a "refurbished" laptop which worked as new at a great price.  

Bought also an MP3 player which didn't work, but the refund was in full and very prompt.


----------



## Bonafide (15 Jul 2008)

I bought a branded portable DVD player advertised as re-furbished. Turns out it was new with some shop soiling. No problems yet and that was 2 years ago. Actually I don't know how it still works, my 3YO recently tried to play a biscuit in it and it still works?

But seriously, I found them to be prompt, courteous and upfront.


----------



## gebbel (15 Jul 2008)

Thanks all. Just bought a refurbished Philips Blu-Ray player for half the price I have seen it on the net!!
All the best


----------



## RMCF (16 Jul 2008)

Also bought from them a few years ago, and found them excellent. 

Fast delivery and item worked perfectly. Only the box was slightly tatty, so I assume I got a unit that was a customer return.

Again, no assoc to the company.


----------



## Ancutza (17 Jul 2008)

I own a laptop purchased from them.  No problems with it after 2 years and they were great to deal with.  Picked it up from their offices in Blanch through a former school-mates Dad who did some consultancy  work with them.

No connection to them, except in a round-about way, but they were something like 35% cheaper if I remember right.  Had a tour through their facility at the time and was amazed that probably more than half their stock is actually brand-new.  They explained that someone like Tescos orders 1000 HP desktops for a promotion and return the unsold items to the manufacturer who, since the model is now redundant, kicks it down the line to Luzern.


----------



## RMCF (17 Jul 2008)

Ancutza said:


> I own a laptop purchased from them.  No problems with it after 2 years and they were great to deal with.  Picked it up from their offices in Blanch through a former school-mates Dad who did some consultancy  work with them.
> 
> No connection to them, except in a round-about way, but they were something like 35% cheaper if I remember right.  Had a tour through their facility at the time and was amazed that probably more than half their stock is actually brand-new.  They explained that someone like Tescos orders 1000 HP desktops for a promotion and return the unsold items to the manufacturer who, since the model is now redundant, kicks it down the line to Luzern.



You have to remember that companies like Luzern who sell 'graded' products have a lot of stuff that is virtually unused.

They deal in stuff that is out of date or an older model that may never have been out of the box.

Or customer returns from the mail order catalogues. If a punter buys something from a catalogue and then returns it within the 2 weeks, I think these can't be sold as new by the catalogue again, so they have to sell them off to companies to sell on as 'graded'. But the item may have only been tested by a customer for a few hours before being boxed up again.

Definitely bargains to be had. I know of a few people on eBay who sell graded products and they still offer the full 1 year guarantee because the items are virtually new.


----------



## donieh (20 Jan 2009)

Hi Folks,

Apologies to bring back an old thread but I am wondering do you get caught in customs when items from Luzern are shipped to you.
One of the posts says that they are based in blanchardstowns so do they ship from there or from the UK?

thanks in advance,
Donie


----------



## car (20 Jan 2009)

they ship from blanch.  even if it was from uk, theres no duty on those tech items.  Dont worry about that.


----------



## donieh (20 Jan 2009)

Thanks Car


----------

